# bolt size to remove stuck rotors ('93 Altima)



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't take advantage of one of the really cool innovations to remove a stuck brake rotor without having to use a puller because I can't find a screw that will fit the darn bolt holes. I've gotten close with many, but of course stripping it will not be good.
Can anyone tell me the size and thread pitch for this screw?
Thanks


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

which screw?


----------



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

In the rotor are 2 threaded holes that screws go through and push against the backing plate to loosen the stuck rotor.


----------



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

*Solved*

It finally occurred to me that there must be other bolts somewhere on the car that would work in the rotors. I started under the hood removing easy to reach bracket bolts that looked potential. The third one fit what I needed and I was able to remove the stuck disc rotors. I took the bolt to ACE to find the size and it's M10-1.25.


----------

